# How to code for Bone Marrow Edema?



## esmith

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to code for "bone marrow edema"?


----------



## SSShaw

*Bone Marrow Edema*

Take a look at 457.0 or 457.1  
Thats what I'd try.....

Sam


----------



## heiditipherwell

I always use the 782.3.  Read the definitions in blue under the code in volume 1
Hope that helps.  It seems that code will suffice for edema just about anywhere.


----------

